# New Edge setup, comments and questions



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi...

I have been a TiVo user since day one! I love TiVo! Recently I have been using a TiVo XL and a TiVo XL4 for all my recordings. I also like to archive my favorite shows and various segments (music performances, commercials, celebrity interviews.. etc.) So I would record on the XL4 and then transfer the partial segments to the XL and then transfer them to my PC using TiVo To Go. For the most part, everything would run smoothly!

I've been itching to get the new TiVo for a while and when they offered the monthly payment option, I took the leap!

Here are my thoughts, my comments and my questions!

First, I was shocked to see how small the Edge is!!! So compact and light! I was also surprised to see that there was no fan! Is that not necessary anymore? I also was a little confused on how to insert the cable card and found out it goes in upside down. A little frustrating!!! Another issue is the small indicator lights on the front. They are very small and not so bright and I wish that there were six red recording lights indicating how many shows are actually recording, but I can live with that.

Setup was a breeze! I was up and running in about 1/2 hour. But I had BIG issues was the remote. I still have my XL and XL4 set up (more on that later). I use two separate remotes to control them. So when I used the Edge remote for the first time, it operated both of the XL boxes which then messed up the paired remotes! After much craziness (no responses at all from the XL remotes) and a call to TiVo, I was finally able to get the XL boxes back to working order and then get the Edge remote to only control the Edge. One problem solved! I wish TiVo would make it easier to set up multiple box remotes and not have such a hassle! I also wish they had knowledgeable agents on the tech line who know the boxes inside and out. The first agent said that it was impossible to have more that one TiVo running at the same time with different remotes and also said the remote address number could not be changed. Hung up on that one and called back!

On to the programming. I was first going to use TiVo Online to transfer the Wish List, but decided to manually do it on the box. Once I learned to use the voice option on the remote, it was actually quite easy!

After playing around with some newly recorded shows on the Edge, I was able to transfer them to either XL box and I even was able to transfer from a paused point which I was told I would not be able to do.

I then went to my computer and was able to see the Edge box on both KMTTG and PyTiVo. The original TiVo To Go program would not pull any shows over, like I was told it would not do. I tried to transfer to my PC on both KMTTG and PyTiVo and found that the PyTiVo showed errors where the KMTTG showed that they transferred smoothly. The one thing I don't like is how the KMTTG program labels the transferred shows. Is there a way to change a setting so the show title looks the same as it does when transferred by TiVo To Go? If not, I might just transfer the shows from the Edge to the XL4 via TiVo Online and then transfer the shows to the PC via TiVo To Go.

Another issue with the Edge (unless I haven't figured it out) is the layout of the My Shows list. First, I miss the channel logos. There is space for them, so I'm surprised they are not there. But my main issue is the use of folders. Tonight, I recorded two Walking Dead shows and instead of listing them separately, it put them in a folder with the #2 next to it. My XL boxes were able to turn Folders off, but I can't find that on the Edge. And similarly, when I show is recorded from my Wish List for an actor, the My Shows list shows the name of the actor and not the name of the show. Can that be changed?

That's all for now. Overall, I'm quite pleased with the Edge. It's fast and the integration of the apps is seamless.

I think I might just keep it!

Thanks for listening and I hope someone out there has some answers for me. You guys are the best!

Greg


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Greg Kuritz said:


> I tried to transfer to my PC on both KMTTG and PyTiVo and found that the PyTiVo showed errors where the KMTTG showed that they transferred smoothly.


FYI the errors come from the TiVo itself, not the software. So the transfers from KMTTG still have errors they're just not reported. pyTivo, KMTTG and even TiVo Desktop use the exact same functionality to transfer recordings from TiVo to PC.

I just don't want you to assume your KMTTG files are error free when they're likely not. (on rare occasions you can get an error free transfer, but it's really rare)

Also the reason TiVo Desktop no longer works is because it has an expired SSL certificate and can no longer communicate with the TiVo via https. There is a way to replace that certificate if you're so inclined.


----------



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi... 

Thank you for the quick reply and the information.

My TiVo Desktop app still works with both XL boxes. Are you saying a new certificate will allow it to communicate with the Edge? If so, please let me know how I can do this.

Greg


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Greg Kuritz said:


> y TiVo Desktop app still works with both XL boxes. Are you saying a new certificate will allow it to communicate with the Edge? If so, please let me know how I can do this.


If TiVo Desktop is still working with your Premiere's then you must have already updated the certificates. Not sure why it's not working with the Edge in that case but I do seem to recall a post indicating that an update at some point might have broken it (would list shows but would get an error when trying to download) but the third party tools were still working.



Greg Kuritz said:


> But my main issue is the use of folders. Tonight, I recorded two Walking Dead shows and instead of listing them separately, it put them in a folder with the #2 next to it. My XL boxes were able to turn Folders off, but I can't find that on the Edge.


You must still be using the SD interface on the Premiere's as with the HD interface you can't turn off folders (and same for TE3 or TE4).

Scott


----------



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

Dan203 said:


> FYI the errors come from the TiVo itself, not the software. So the transfers from KMTTG still have errors they're just not reported. pyTivo, KMTTG and even TiVo Desktop use the exact same functionality to transfer recordings from TiVo to PC.
> 
> I just don't want you to assume your KMTTG files are error free when they're likely not. (on rare occasions you can get an error free transfer, but it's really rare)
> 
> Also the reason TiVo Desktop no longer works is because it has an expired SSL certificate and can no longer communicate with the TiVo via https. There is a way to replace that certificate if you're so inclined.


Thanks for the info. I like the way pyTivo names it's files better than KMTTG, so I will try to work with that one.


----------



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

HerronScott said:


> If TiVo Desktop is still working with your Premiere's then you must have already updated the certificates. Not sure why it's not working with the Edge in that case but I do seem to recall a post indicating that an update at some point might have broken it (would list shows but would get an error when trying to download) but the third party tools were still working.
> 
> You must still be using the SD interface on the Premiere's as with the HD interface you can't turn off folders (and same for TE3 or TE4).
> 
> Scott


I have been using the SD menus on the XLs. How do you get used to the folders? I loved having all my shows in chronological order. Now if I have a show from August it's bunched in with a new show from October! UGH!!!

Thanks for the info!

Greg


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Greg Kuritz said:


> I have been using the SD menus on the XLs. How do you get used to the folders? I loved having all my shows in chronological order. Now if I have a show from August it's bunched in with a new show from October! UGH!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Greg


If you select the "Recordings" category on the left, then you can ungroup everything and sort by date just like old TiVos use to do.


----------



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi... 

I don't see any way to ungroup the list to be one show per line in chronological order.

I hope I'm just missing something..

Greg


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Greg Kuritz said:


> Hi...
> 
> I don't see any way to ungroup the list to be one show per line in chronological order.
> 
> ...


You can't ungroup to show all individual recordings by date.

Folders/groups will be ordered in the whole list by the most recent recording date of the shows within that folder/group.

Within a given folder/group, the individual recordings can be sorted by date.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> If you select the "Recordings" category on the left, then you can ungroup everything and sort by date just like old TiVos use to do.


I don't think that's possible on TE4 is it? It does work on TE3 (have never used it though so forgot about it).

Scott


----------

